# A Bunch of New Additions



## RIBottleguy (Nov 3, 2010)

Having dial-up where I live makes uploading pictures hard, but I managed to get access to a fast computer, so here are my recent acquisitions over the last two months.

 Hauthaway & Son's Peerless Gloss (from Boston), and a Geo. H. Reed & Son American Dressing also from Boston









 Tuxedo Stores Company- Tuxedo Park, NY





 F. Hinckel's Sparkling Lager Beer, Albany, NY








 T. Metcalf & Co. White Water Vanilla.  This is now owned by Milkglassbottles, I'm just showing it off for him









 Empire Bottling Co. Great Jones St. NY  (up for sale)





 A 32oz. Baker's Flavoring Extracts.  Probably the least common size of this bottle?
 A G. Kruger Newark, NJ blob beer is show for comparison





 A nice green Varden medicine bottle.  It was made by George Varden who had a pharmacy in Lexington, KY





 Lastly a nice large Sloan's Liniment for Man or Beast, Boston and London


----------



## epackage (Nov 3, 2010)

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME........[8D]


----------

